# Any ideas on how to unstick home button on ipod touch 5th generation



## Venchenzo

I've tried cleaning with alcohol at an angel so liquid dose not run into screen


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF there are some ideas here https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6126623?tstart=0


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter

You can try Apple's genius bar, though if the fix is something they have to do, you'll likely get charged. 

Careful with the alcohol. I used a little bit of alcohol on mine when this happened, and it made matters worse. (Although that method seemed to work for some people in the thread joeten shared).


----------



## joeten

Always work on the less is more theory when using liquids.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter

Yes agreed!


----------

